# Cloudy White Around/on Eye?



## beastin

I cleaned the front of my tank today with a tank scrubber because I noticed it itself was looking cloudy. After cleaning I noticed both of my piranhas has like white in/around its eye...like if they turned their eye, it looked really white. Ive been trying to maintain doing water changes, and do them every 6 days. I siphon the extra food/bloodworms that come up at during this time also.

I use Prime brand the red one that dextoxifies nitrite and nitrate, and then i also use a 10ml of nutrafin cycle bio aquairium supplement.
during each water change.


----------



## Guest

What are your water params?
Ammonia?
Nitrite?
Nitrate?

Cloudy eye can be caused by a number of things, though most stem from poor water. What do you feed the p's?


----------



## beastin

Well the whole house has softened water, thats what Ive been changing it with. I feed them cooked shrimp, tilapia sometimes, beefheart, and algae wafers


----------



## Guest

OK soft water is good but what are your water params? Ammonia, nitrite & nitrate levels?


----------



## beastin

im not sure. Brown algae started growing, the lfs said that means my water params are good.


----------



## Guest

You need to buy yourself a test kit.
Was this tank cycled prior to putting the fish in?

And the growth of diatoms (brown algae) doesn't necessarily mean your water is good.


----------



## beastin

the tank was not cycled before putting my first piranha in, two weeks later i added another, and its been about a month of the tank running.the tank has been running for a month now.


----------



## Guest

How big is the tank?


----------



## beastin

29 gallon. im about to put them in a 55


----------



## Guest

How big are the fish? And what filtration do you have?


----------



## beastin

7", have amarinelane 400GPH filter


----------



## Guest

Dose melafix & aquarium salt and bump up the temperature.
I can't tell you what else you should do because you don't know your water params and you already know your tank is way too small for 7" fish.


----------



## Smoke

Pics?

Eyes can get cloudy occasionally based on injury, sickness or water quality. With good quality water, it should clear up within a few days.


----------



## beastin

will a 55 gal be good for two 7" fish?


----------

